# Rides in Hillsboro Oregon



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Has anyone ever taken the Max out to the end of the line in Hillsboro and gone for a nice long ride?

It's been forever since I've been out that direction. Is there good farmland riding out that way, or has the end of the Max line been swallowed up by urban sprawl?

Should I just drive out there? Any route suggestions? I live in inner-NE and I'm getting tired of the Springwater and Sauvie's island...

Thanks!


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

Well...I live on the outer edge of Hillsboro and there is a ton of farmland riding.

Basically once you go west of Glenco road it's farm land. 

Go out to Kansas City road and beyond and you can get into some climbing. Last week we did a group ride to Timber and back. That is a beautiful route and aside from a short stint on HWY 6 it's very low traffic.

Go south and you can get into some good climbing up Bald Peak among other rides. 

Go to the North and you can hit several climbs up to Skyline (Mason Hill takes you to the top), then you can go down Logie Trail and up Rocky Point or vice-versa. There is also Rock Creek in that area also.

You can also head out to Hagg Lake for some nice rollers.

Another option is back roads to Carlton, then you can head out of Carlton up a nice 13 mile climb.

Basically.....Tons of options west of Hillsboro.

BTW...Portland Velo meets at Longbottoms Coffee in Hillsboro every Saturday for their group rides. They start at 9:00am and it's easily accessable by the MAX. It's just off the corner of Shute Road and Evergreen in Hillsboro...accross the street from one of the Intel plants.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Wookiebiker said:


> Another option is back roads to Carlton, then you can head out of Carlton up a nice 13 mile climb.
> 
> Basically.....Tons of options west of Hillsboro.
> 
> BTW...Portland Velo meets at Longbottoms Coffee in Hillsboro every Saturday for their group rides. They start at 9:00am and it's easily accessable by the MAX. It's just off the corner of Shute Road and Evergreen in Hillsboro...accross the street from one of the Intel plants.


Thanks for the ideas!

I have been to the Portland Velo site and I plan on doing some group rides at some point soon, but wanted to get some more base miles under me before getting involved with any groups. I've probably only done 500 miles for the season so far since March, so I'm still working on my legs... and being able to handle large hills without cramping out. 

How do you like the Portland Velo rides, are they a pretty friendly group for newer riders?


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

mcsqueak said:


> How do you like the Portland Velo rides, are they a pretty friendly group for newer riders?


They are great.

I've been with Portland Velo for 3 years now. I started out riding with the A19 riders and moved quickly to the A21 riders...then moved to the race team and ride with them now. The club as a whole is extreemly friendly toward new riders and all are welcome on club rides.

Don't worry about how many miles you have in your legs. The 15, 17 and 19 (and for the most part 21's) are no drop rides....so you won't get left behind no matter how slow you might be.

I'd say come out Saturday and join in on the ride....The weather is going to be awesome 

They always ask who is new and try and help the new riders out and get into an appropriate group, many times having somebody to ride with them if the new individuals think they will have a hard time staying with a group.

Anyway...they are a great group and this Saturday, depending on what other rides are going on you can expect 150-200+ people showing up for the group ride. Each group will be broken up into varying abilities and sizes of 15 or so riders so they are not to large.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Good to hear about your positive results with Portland Velo! I may have to try it out this weekend, sounds like a good time.

I know they have multiple groups for different skill levels, so I imagine I'll fit in somewhere. I'm attentive and can keep a good line, but I can only keep up 20-21 MPH pace for a few miles on flat terrain before I start to slow down again (though I'm sure drafting in a group would help extend this). My Garmin tells me my average ride speed is usually around 15 MPH on my standard 20ish-mile workout route.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

mcsqueak said:


> Good to hear about your positive results with Portland Velo! I may have to try it out this weekend, sounds like a good time.
> 
> I know they have multiple groups for different skill levels, so I imagine I'll fit in somewhere. I'm attentive and can keep a good line, but I can only keep up 20-21 MPH pace for a few miles on flat terrain before I start to slow down again (though I'm sure drafting in a group would help extend this). My Garmin tells me my average ride speed is usually around 15 MPH on my standard 20ish-mile workout route.


Don't worry about your speed.

The catagories they break down into are the speeds they try and hold on the flats, not overall. So A17 means they will hold 17 mph on the "Flats", of which you will be able to paceline or draft off of other riders. So the average speed is lower than the catagory rated speed. With that said, they may kick it a little harder up the climbs but always re-group at the top.

Also, remember especially in the slower groups they are all no-drop rides so even if you fall behind you will have somebody that knows the route ride with you. One nice thing is that if you get in a group that may be to fast for you, you can usually slow down and wait for the next group and latch on with them until you find a group that's going your speed...as long as you stay on the planned route. Also route maps are available at the beginning of the ride, so make sure to pick one up before leaving so you don't have any issues regardless of what happens.

The only issue may be length of rides, but even then sometimes shorter routes are used for the slower groups.

So...don't worry about being able to hang on. Come on out and enjoy a ride with others


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

Sweet, sounds fun! I think you talked me into it... I need to take the plunge into group rides sometime if I want to get serious about improving my cycling, may as well do it this weekend.

My usual rides are 20-30 miles, so I imagine I'll be OK for the length. I've done 40 mile rides before without issue. I am wanting to work it up to be able to do the Portland Century this August without issue, I think I'm on track for that so far.

Any ways, I plan on being there. I have a black Felt z85 and I'll be wearing a blue and yellow "plaid" colored jersey. Say "hi" if you happen to spot me, my name is Adam.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

mcsqueak said:


> Sweet, sounds fun! I think you talked me into it... I need to take the plunge into group rides sometime if I want to get serious about improving my cycling, may as well do it this weekend.
> 
> My usual rides are 20-30 miles, so I imagine I'll be OK for the length. I've done 40 mile rides before without issue. I am wanting to work it up to be able to do the Portland Century this August without issue, I think I'm on track for that so far.
> 
> Any ways, I plan on being there. I have a black Felt z85 and I'll be wearing a blue and yellow "plaid" colored jersey. Say "hi" if you happen to spot me, my name is Adam.


Cool :thumbsup: 

I'll be out there on a different route with the race team. We have a 70'ish mile route we are doing tomorrow. I'll be on my White Tsunami bike, though I'm not sure what I'll be wearing 

If I don't see you, have a great ride.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> I've been with Portland Velo for 3 years now. I started out riding with the A19 riders and moved quickly to the A21 riders...then moved to the race team and ride with them now. The club as a whole is extreemly friendly toward new riders and all are welcome on club rides.


This is interesting to read, as the few times I have gone with the Velo, it's usually full of snobbery and bickering and people yelling at each other. 

I will say it's very well run for the amount of people that show up, and the leaders try to make sure people are taken care of as far as not pushing the pace, etc...


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

maximum7 said:


> This is interesting to read, as the few times I have gone with the Velo, it's usually full of snobbery and bickering and people yelling at each other.
> 
> I will say it's very well run for the amount of people that show up, and the leaders try to make sure people are taken care of as far as not pushing the pace, etc...


It all depends on who you are with. 

The simple fact is when 150-200+ people show up for a group ride every weekend you are going to have some of that happen. There really isn't much you can do about it other than ask those individuals to leave if they are going to continue with that attitude. However, usually they weed themselves out.

In the end you have to take the club as a whole and not a few people that create issues...as with everything in life...all it takes is one person to ruin the fun for everybody.

Also take into account that each group has different ride leaders and they all have different personalities. Some will jump your butt for running a stop sign or breaking laws while part of the group...others will be more lenient...so trying more than one group/group leader is a good idea, especially since there are usually 2 - 4 groups in each speed category on Saturdays.

The weekday/Sunday rides can vary a lot depending on who shows up. I've done some of the Sunday rides and last year did a lot of the Wednesday rides as well...but since I'm working don't do the Wednesday rides any longer and generally speaking want to go faster than what they ride on Sunday, so I tend to avoid them most of the time so as not to ruin the fun for others.

In the end...a ride is what you make of it. If you have some jerks in your group, talk with the ride leader and let them deal with it. If that doesn't help...bridge the gap to the next group or drop back to the following group. A rider is never required to stay with the group they started with


----------



## Lazy Spinner (Aug 30, 2009)

I'll chime in. I have been on many Portland Velo rides over the past few years and have rarely seen any attitude on display by club members. As Wookie states, you can't guarantee that everyone who shows up is going to play nice. From time to time you do get "guest" riders that try to turn everything into a race, ride dangerously, or simply do not understand the etiquette of group riding. One man's gentle correction is another's stern rebuke. I've even been called out for impatient riding a time or two and rightfully so. The ride should be fun and there is no tolerance for aggressive or stupid riding at PV.


----------



## RRRoubaix (Aug 27, 2008)

maximum7 said:


> This is interesting to read, as the few times I have gone with the Velo, it's usually full of snobbery and bickering and people yelling at each other.
> 
> I will say it's very well run for the amount of people that show up, and the leaders try to make sure people are taken care of as far as not pushing the pace, etc...


Hmm. I've never seen this behavior w/ Portland Velo.
I've been a member for about 2 years and usually ride coupla times a month w/ them.
Was this in the Race Group maybe? From what I've seen, it seems like the "regular" groups bend over backwards to make it a nice outing for everyone.
My wife recently joined and says it's been great, other than one guy (non PV regular?) apparently intentionally running over a chipmunk on Pumpkin Ridge. She's had nothing but a great time, even though she's not very experienced w/ group riding.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I've ridden with them a few times. Nobody said a word to me, which is fine, but there was some yelling going between some riders, some poseur- lady riders got on some guy about braking too much down a hill, and some guy tried to start a conversation with a couple different people and when he got no response, I heard him say "what a bunch of uptight duds."

I will reiterate, I think the leaders did a good job, and they were very good making sure everybody was together. 

Honestly, I was with my friend who rides with them, so I really didn't care and don't care. 
My point is is that the times I was with them, nobody was overly friendly, and from what that other guy said, I wasn't the only one who thought so.
I live in Vancouver and ride with the bike club here. It's a lot more casual, less up-tight, we laugh, find out about the new people, and help each other with their yard work.


----------



## Nic_K. (Jun 11, 2009)

To the OP - I live out in North Plains and ride daily so if you ever want to ride but not with a zoo of people PM me. Like wookie said, there are tons of riding options out this way.


----------



## mcsqueak (Apr 22, 2010)

So, I wound up going last weekend and had a good time. I decided to pony up the $25 for a membership so I'd get the newsletters, have all the routes available online, etc.

Everyone seemed pretty nice, and I got myself into a good 17mph group, which is about perfect for my skill level, and I finished the 45 mile ride feeling very good, rather than burnt out with dead legs.

I introduced myself to a fair number of people, and most seemed very nice. A few weren't super talkative, but it can be hard to carry a conversation with you're riding single-file. With so many people in the club, I don't expect people to notice I'm the new one and flock to me to do introductions. I mostly focused on not screwing up while in the group as I've not done many group rides, giving good hand signals to warn of obstacles, etc.. Wookie did find me before/after the ride and was also very supportive.  

Any ways, I plan on riding as often as I can with them, as I need to become a better cyclist and group riding is a fun way to help with that.

I'd be lying if I didn't say I hope to make some more cycling friends out of this group, as I only have one or two friends who can cycle up at my level and give me a good workout, but I'm not expecting instant buddies or anything. We'll see what happens! :thumbsup:


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm glad you enjoyed your experience with them. 

You're welcome to check our club stuff out too. Not as hard core, or as big of group though. 
http://www.vbc-usa.com/


----------

